# Upper level community-friendly fish that school together really well



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

What are some others tight schooling fish that stay together, especially in the mid to upper levels?

One of the reasons I really like cories (for the bottom) are how they are always seem to be together - I've heard that rummynose tetras also stick together really well.

Cardinal tetras and neon tetras are gorgeous but they seem to relax and stop schooling when they figure out the tank is safe. Somebody half-joked to me that to keep neons schooling, put in a pair of angels and problem solved. I think I'd like a couple of angels but not to pick off neons for lunch or to keep them schooling 

What are the best-schooling fish that you guys would recommend for a fw community?

Cheers!
CK


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You can keep 1 angel in there. As it gets bigger, trade it in for a smaller one. That will keep the smaller tetra school tight together.

Take a pick, gold tetra, cardinals, rummynose (they do school together but grows larger than gold and cardinal tetra).


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

If you want some really cool top top top swimmers, try hatchetfish. I have six in my tank and they're really fun to watch.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hatchet fish I have heard are really good jumpers and tend to go carpet surfing. If you go the hatchet route make sure you have a REALLY tight fitting lid.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Cherry barbs are pretty tight schoolers.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a schoal of Rummy Nose and they are really nice to watch. However, they are mainly in the low to mid region, I hardly see them on top. No Angels or other "predators" for them to worry about, just some guramies. Seems like they prefer to swim amidst plants and wood instead of in the open.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Emerald Eye Rasboras -- tight school at the top of the tank. My rummynoses try to keep up with them sometimes.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just added a group of CPDs to my community tank and I love them. They don't exactly school together as in patrol the tank together, but they do interact a lot with each other so there is always most of them in the same area. The only thing is they're tiny. You have to be pretty close to the tank to appreciate their coloration. But they are gorgeous once you're close enough.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Keeping Angels and neons together is like unleashing a Beagle in a garbage dump (referencing the fact that Beagles pretty much eat anything), the angels will chow down on them pretty quickly, and as the angel grows and your neon stock diminishes it only gets worse. Small Angels sure...but anything larger and the angels will hunt the neons down like a pack of coyotes on a three legged cat.

In the past, I found Rummynose schooled together well but they also liked to have some sort of the refuge in some plants that offered some shelter...they would school together in open water but scatter in sheltered areas...Same with Celestial Pearl Danios or Cardinal Tetras or Bleeding Hearts or Lemon tetras. I have also found that Pearl Gouramis school together really well and find comfort in large groups...eventually as they mature they will pair off male/female and you may even have the chance to breed them...they are also a very colourful fish under the right lights and are relatively peaceful to smaller fish...keep us informed as to what you decide


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Appreciate all the ideas... helps me think outside of my box and look at fish that I haven't thought of, or considered. Thanks a ton everyone!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Celestial Pearl Danios (aka Galaxy Rasboras). I hope to eventually get a school of them for my wife's cube tank.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> I just added a group of CPDs


What the *&^%T#%^ are CPDs?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Passthesalt said:


> What the *&^%T#%^ are CPDs?


Celestial pearl Danios aka Galaxy Rasboras... I think.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I love Celestial Pearl Danios (aka Galaxy Rasboras). I hope to eventually get a school of them for my wife's cube tank.


They're on my list too... they're too damned pretty.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Yup CPD = celestial pearl danios. I've heard they are super shy so I never got any but I do have a handful of ember tetras and they school nicely in my tank! And they are just the cutest things with their black tipped fins. They were quite pale when I got them but now they have become a very bright orange and the contrast against the green plants is beautiful. My $0.02!


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the interpretation people.
In my 15g I have a dozen Rasbora "Hengilli" (sp). They school at upper level. They were very pale, almost silver, when I first got them. Now they are fully coloured and the bronze just really pops out! Highly recommend Rasboras.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

UnderseaGal: For what it's worth, my CPD eat out of my hand, and come to beg at the front glass more than any of my other fish. They do back off while the bigger tetras are eating, but if shyness is what's holding you back, get some of these fish! I'm biding my time until I can set up another tank and breed them.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

My neons school even though there are no larger, predatory fish in the tank, and so do the Danios; sometimes they even all school together.

I had a group of 6 Bleeding Heart Tetras that always swam together, too.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Lutefisk - good to know. There's no more room left in my tank for now but I'm hoping to eventually get rid of my barbs (they grow fast!) so maybe CPD's will be in order... Thanks for the tip!


----------

